# Exhaust leak



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a FMF powerline on my bike and it is leaking where it slips on the header. Is there some kind of gasket that hsould be between there or some kind of sealant I can use to stop it. The slip on came with the bike and the original clamp broke. I thought a new clamp would solve the problem but its as tight as it goes and still leaks.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

best stuff is the copper permatex from autozone or advance whatever you got close to ya


----------



## CajunMuddDawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok thanks man


----------

